# Fotografiearbeit zum Thema Natur-Technik



## Tresso (13. Oktober 2004)

Hi

In der Schule haben wir im Fach Bildnerisches Gestalten einen Arbeitsauftrag gekriegt, zum besagten Thema. Ich schreibe ihn einfach mal 1 zu 1 hin:

_Aufgabenstellung: _
_1.inhaltliche Auseinandersetzung_

_Natur? was versteht man darunter?_
_Technik? was ist das eigentlich?_
_Was für eine Art von Aesthetik zeichnet die beiden Bereiche aus? (Bsp. Regelmässigkeit, Symetrie, Reihung, Strukturenvielfalt ...)_

_2. Durch diese inhaltliche Auseinandersetzung aber mit dem Blick durch die Kamera werden Bilder gesucht, die bezeichnend sind für die Bereiche Natur-Technik. Die Bilder sollen bewusst fotografiert werden (Bildausschnitt, Perspektive, Blende ...)_
_Was genau will ich mit diesem Bild zeigen und wie erreiche ich die erstrebte Bildwirkung?_

_3. Zusammenstellen von 3 Bildpaaren in denen sich die Gegensätzlichkeit dieser beiden Bereiche Natur-Technik widerspiegelt._

Ich hab mir schon viele Gedanken dazu gemacht und möcht jetzt einfach mit diesen Ideen Leute fragen, die fototechnisch kreativer sind als ich. Soll ich jetzt einfach mal durch die Welt gehen und die unter Punkt 1 genannten Sachen einfach mal knipsen (Regelmässigkeit, Symetrie, Reihung etc.) ?

Habt ihr vielleicht Ideen wie ich eine solche Gegensätzlichkeit erreichen kann? Ich möchte unbedingt etwas mit Wasser machen, weil mir Wasserfotos besonders gefallen. Was haltet ihr von Wasser in einem Schwimmbad (so ganz still, soll Technik sein) und in einem reissenden Fluss (Natur)?

Grüsse
ein ratloser Tresso


----------



## Ina04 (15. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
also wenn du umbedingt Wasser fotografieren willst würde ich dir vorschlagen anstatt des Schwimmbeckens einen Kanal mit Betonwänden und vielleicht einer Eisenbahnbrücke o.ä. zu fotografieren. Da bei Kanälen ja der natürliche, schlängelnde Verlauf des Wassers (Fluß=Natur) vernichtet, bzw. gerade gemacht wird.

Würde aber auch nach Motiven suchen die auf die unter Punkt 1 aufgeführten Bsp. zutreffen. (Evt. Struktur: Plastik, Kunststoff -> Holz, Ton)


----------

